# Bridge across an empty hole :-)



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Sometimes working on my layout is complicated. 

I want to ballast my track sometime in the near future. But to do that, I need to finish putting down track (an inner loop that serves the industries). And before that, I need to figure out the bridge that's supposed to cross the back of the layout. To figure out the bridge, I first needed to determine the size of the pond it will cross. Which is based on the size of the hole the liner will cover...

So I dug a hole

Then I realized that I would need to determine if the bridge would look OK at that size, so I built one side of it

Deciding that it looked OK, I finished welding it up


Next I'll need to cut the concrete (luckily I have a concrete saw) and build piers, then grade the ground appropriately and put down the pond liner. Then I can finish installing track, ballast the track, and have the "running trains" part mostly done (for now)

On the one hand, it seems like slow going, even now that spring has arrived. What I have here is a bridge across an empty hole. Not very inspiring. On the other, my wfie said to me today, "Once you get all this stuff you're working on out there, it's going to look like a real layout"


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks good. Keep at it. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That is great, there are many bridges like that over dry washes.


----------

